# wilderness packing supplies, what do you think?



## SDBoojum (Mar 25, 2010)

soon i'm going to go live in a forest for a few weeks or so and these are the things i am bringing, please give me some feedback/suggestions and such concerning this.

-my pack (obviously)
-30* degree sleeping bag
-8x10 foot tarp
-boots
-3 long sleeves
-2 long sleeves
-3 pants
-gloves
-beanie cap
-under-armor
-hoodie
-coat jacket
-bandanna
-7 pairs of boxers+wool socks
-bar soap
-toilet paper
-first aid kit/toiletries
-water purifying pops
-5 inch pullout knife thing
-magnesium/spark fire-starter (probably extra matches+lighters too)
-hatchet (maybe??)
-emergency blanket (thinking of sewing them into sleeping bag)
-100 foot nylon rope
-twine
-big 'ol bag of cancer w/ papers
-a good book and a journal w/ writing utensils
-2 half gallon water containers
-2 jars of peanut butter

i'm pretty positive everything fits, but i still need to get a few or four more of these things. before anyone asks at least a third of the clothing listed i'll always be wearing.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 25, 2010)

i would alter this by just bringing ONE pair of STURDY pants..as well as ONE shirt and one or two boxers 7 is an excess!!!...scratch the tablets...just boil your water.....hatchet is a kinda a must.....wait yer gonna live in the forest off of 2 jars of peanut butter??hardcore man...haha


----------



## SDBoojum (Mar 25, 2010)

hell yeah i am! at least i hope that works ahah, but i'm going to try and hunt/fish also, so it's more of a backup.
yeah the list may seem a bit wack i haven't traveled before so i have no idea what i'm getting into so i might as well pack what i think i need and i'll know after this forest episode.
blech i just think of nastyass ballsweat scent when i think of one or two boxers in the wild for weeks at a time!


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 25, 2010)

man just wash your boxers in a nearby water source and leave em to dry.....same with your body....i am assuming there will be one at hand since you mentioned water tablets...


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 25, 2010)

BUMJUG said:


> i would alter this by just bringing ONE pair of STURDY pants..as well as ONE shirt and one or two boxers 7 is an excess!!!...scratch the tablets...just boil your water.....hatchet is a kinda a must.....wait yer gonna live in the forest off of 2 jars of peanut butter??hardcore man...haha


 
I think you should bring more "back up food" than just 2 jars of peanut butter. espc. if you've never done any hunting or fishing or camping before. m aybe a bag of beef jerkey and soem trail mix. I dunno. good luck with all that!


----------



## L.C. (Mar 25, 2010)

i'd carry rice instead of peanut butter. its lightr and will go furthe.5-10 lbs will last aweek to months depending on your luck fishing and hunting.also multi-vitamins, you can't always guarantee a decent diet.rice is just crbs'and fish protien w/ amino acids. your body needs more than that.especially vitamin c for your immune system.and like the other guy said a machete.


----------



## Dishka8643 (Mar 25, 2010)

You might want to bring along another small tarp or a poncho, and a few of trash bags. 

I'd also suggest bringing more food. You might want to bring a bag of sugar, some salt (keep your electrolytes up) , some rice or oatmeal, vitamins, some dried meat, and a container of olive oil. 

some signaling devices might be good too, depending on how deep you are going.


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 25, 2010)

really if you have no experience in doing a venture like this you should consider camping not too far from "civilization" so that you have a minimart close by...start small...realize what your flaws are and what you need the most to be out there....i would carry double my gears weight in food....


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 26, 2010)

depending on weather you might want a warmer bag. too warm beats too cold almost always. or a sleeping bag liner or something.
also, if its dry where your going, be careful with your smokes. burn bans are there for a reason and cigarettes can start that just as easily.
you definitely need more food. bagels and high calorie things. TVP is worth looking into in some cases. energy bars, depending on what kind. maybe dried fruit for vit C.
make sure you have smaller bags to make a bear bag and stuff, depending on wildlife there.
tablets are a good backup actually, i like them, but thats just me. boiling water is much cheaper though, but then you gotta be careful with fire.
look up safe fire making. 

you should inform us where you will be, conditions there, if your legally camping, how deep you'll be, etc. that will make a difference with what you shall bring. also how much experience you've had in the woods, if you'll be solo, etc.

also, if your using soup in natural bodies of water, use something that's made for that. knotty boy is a cool brand. get your dial soap in a stream and your fuckin shit up.

-christopher


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah as with any wilderness camping you should leave an itinerary and a return date with someone you know so that they can checkup on you.....


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Mar 26, 2010)

bring rice. peanut butter will slow u down in the long run. rice will give u shit tons of energy. and a handful of rice when cooked is like a bowl of rice so itll last for forever. manesium fire starter is good but if its the one from walmart be warned its a bitch to use and make work right. Youll prolly go through half the bar befor eu get a fire going. just bring a lighter or 2 or 3. about the water....id bring more than 2 half gallons. the reason is u honestly dont wanna use the water purification tabs unless its a damn good emergency. ive used them countless times in water that i thought was good and would be ok and i got the runs bad 9x out of 10. so id bring 2 gallons of water. just be a man and deal with the extra weight. lots of feces contaminate forest streams/rivers and u can still get hella sick even if u boil the water. as for your knife it sound sfine. but once u get into the forest make a club out of a large branch. theyre good for defense as well as hunting dinner.


----------



## christianarchy (Mar 26, 2010)

LeeevinKansas said:


> the reason is u honestly dont wanna use the water purification tabs unless its a damn good emergency. ive used them countless times in water that i thought was good and would be ok and i got the runs bad 9x out of 10.


 Did you wait 30 minutes? I've never gotten sick from tabs at all.



LeeevinKansas said:


> bring 2 gallons of water. just be a man and deal with the extra weight.


 Not a bad call.

seriously though, give us more info. burn ban? a few weeks as in at least 21 days? whats the fishing like where you are?


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 26, 2010)

I would definitely have to agree that peanut butter isnt really the best option...i was stuck eating nothing but straight peanut butter for 2 days (and thats not that long) and i hated it. Peanut butter has a lot of calories and protien that will give you energy...but you would want to complete it with carbohydrates. 

Anyway, as far as the whole bar of soap and toiletries, you could probably limit this by getting some Dr. Broner soap (mostly sold in health food stores and even target) because you can use it for many different needs. For example, you can wash yourself with it, wash your clothes/utensils, and brush your teeth (i wouldnt suggest it unless you get the mint one...even then its a little different than traditional tooth paste). The other benefit about this soap is that it will last a really long time as it should be diluted. Its also safe for the environment and biodegradable. 

In addition, you will want to bring another tarp if you want to stay dry during those possible rainy days so you can make an A-frame. Also, try to bring some tent stakes to keep the tarp to the ground. You could use sticks but this can prove to be a big pain in the ass. 

Lastly, you are packing way too many clothing items. I would suggest you try to do some research (other than from what youre learning from others experiences) a good survival book can never do you wrong. A book (or webpage) on local edible plant life would also be a good idea.

So good luck and be safe.


----------



## SDBoojum (Mar 27, 2010)

thank you for the input everyone it helps swell
well i have to stay in town till April 20th and then i'm going to pick either the Black Hills Forest around me or something like San Huan down in Colorado. 
I really want to go do it in a place that i am unfamiliar with, so it'll probably be in Colorado.
I've gone camping plenty of times before but not by myself though I'm very set upon doing this i want to hike for at least 5 or 6 hours into nowhere before i settle i might try to bring a GPS it'd be a good idea
i agree with the clothing situation i see your point with that
and yep i'm pretty sure it'll all work out it might get crazy but it'll be worth it
as for how long i'll be gone i'm leaving sometime that week in April so from then until somewhere shortly before mid-May around the 13th i'll be leaving to Denver to hitch back to SD


----------



## Teko (Mar 27, 2010)

SDBoojum said:


> hell yeah i am! at least i hope that works ahah, but i'm going to try and hunt/fish also, so it's more of a backup.
> yeah the list may seem a bit wack i haven't traveled before so i have no idea what i'm getting into so i might as well pack what i think i need and i'll know after this forest episode.
> blech i just think of nastyass ballsweat scent when i think of one or two boxers in the wild for weeks at a time!


 if you have never fished before, especially without any tools, good luck!
hatchet yes. get a small one if possible. go steal one and some biodegradable camp soap. you can wash everything(from clothes to food bowls to yourself) and dont have to worry about it fucking with the environment and what not. if you want some good tips for getting camp set up and what not advice regarding living in the woods, pm me. im an avid hiker and do a lot of backpacking trips.


----------



## William (Sep 6, 2011)

SDBoojum said:


> soon i'm going to go live in a forest for a few weeks or so and these are the things i am bringing, please give me some feedback/suggestions and such concerning this.
> 
> -my pack (obviously)
> -30* degree sleeping bag
> ...



Unless I missed it, I would add a lightweight pot or kettle for boiling water. An alternative means of purifying water is always a good idea.


----------

